# Linux löschen



## SMoeller (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
ich hab da ein Problem, beim Start meines Rechners kann ich nicht mehr wählen, ob ich Windows oder Linux starten will, nun will ich Linux gerne komplett von meiner Festplatte löschen und die erstellte Partition (hat sich beim Installieren von Linux automatisch erstellt) wieder meiner normalen Festplatte C: anschließen, damit mir kein Speicherplatz verloren geht. Nur wie kann ich das vollbringen, ohne das ich Linux booten kann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst nicht mehr waehlen und von Deiner Beschreibung her geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du automatisch in Windows geworfen wirst, richtig?

Wenn dies der Fall ist und Du Linux wirklich loswerden hast Du 2 Moeglichkeiten:

Die Linux-Partition in der Datentraegerverwaltung von Windows loeschen und eine neue Partition anlegen.
Die Linux-Partition loeschen (entweder in der Datentraegerverwaltung von Windows oder praktischerweise mit einem der beiden in Kuerze zu nennenden Programme) und mit Partition Magic (kommerziell) oder GParted (Open Source) die Windows-Partition entsprechend vergroessern sodass diese auch den Platz der Linux-Partition einnimmt.

Von GParted gibt es auch eine kleine handliche LiveCD die alles kann was Du dazu brauchst.


----------



## SMoeller (3. Oktober 2006)

Hm, bei der Datenträgerverwaltung stehen 5 Partitionen:
1. C: --> Systempartition
2. D: --> Meine zweite Fesplatte
3. F: --> Mein Laufwerk
4. + 5. Unbekannte Partitionen
Die 4. hat eine größe von 1GB und die andere ist 42 GB groß. Angeblich ist auf diesen beiden kein Platz belegt, sodass sie zu 100% frei sind. Ein Dateisystem ist hier nicht angegeben. Wenn ich jetzt diese beiden Partitionen lösche, dann wandert der Speicherplatz automatisch zurück zu C: oder muss ich da noch was anderes berücksichtigen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Wenn Du die Partitionen loeschst ist dieser Platz einfach nicht belegt. Dass dort angezeigt wird, dass die Partitionen zu 100% frei sind hat damit zu tun, dass Windows standardmaessig nicht mit Linux-Dateisystemen umgehen kann, vor allem die Swap-Partition (ich vermute mal, dass die 1GB-Partition eine solche ist) kann nicht gelesen werden, auch nicht von Linux (zumindest kann sie nicht gemountet und durchsucht werden), diese ist im Grund sowas wie die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows.
Wie gesagt, nach dem Loeschen der Partitionen musst Du entweder eine (oder mehrere) neue Partition(en) anlegen oder aber die andere Partition entsprechend vergroessern. Das geht aber nur mit zusammenhaengendem Speicherplatz.
Und ich kann Deine Partitionierung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Du musst irgendwo eine erweiterte Partition haben, denn es sind nur 4 primaere Partitionen moeglich (und Windows laesst meines Wissens nach nur eine zu, zumindest wenn man in Windows oder dem Windows-Setup partitioniert), und diese Partition enthaelt dann ein paar logische Laufwerke.


----------



## SMoeller (3. Oktober 2006)

D: ist ja meine zweite Festplatte und F: ist mein CD Laufwerk. Partition 4 und 5 gehören eigentlich zu Festplatte C:. Daraus folgt, dass aus C: 3 Partitionen entstanden sind, nämlic C: selber und die 4. und 5. die anderen beiden sind nicht aus C: entstanden. 
Wenn die 1GB große Partition die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows ist, dann lass ich diese Partition bestehen, aber die andere würde ich gerne wieder C: anschließen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Dann sollte es kein Problem sein die Partitionen zu loeschen und die Partitino C: auf den anschliessend freien Platz auszudehnen.


----------



## SMoeller (3. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich die Parition auf der Linux ist gelöscht habe, habe ich 42GB nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz. Muss ich aus diesem Speicherplatz jetzt erst wieder eine NTFS Partition erstellen? Und wie ordne ich dann die erstellte Partition C: zu? Ich habe bis jetzt nur eine etwas rätselhafte Lösung über die Konsole gefunden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Siehe mein ersten Post hier.
Entweder Du erstellst eine weitere Partition und nutzt diese, oder Du vergroesserst die Partition C: mit einem der genannten Programme.


----------



## SMoeller (3. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand einen Link zu einer Seite, auf der ich GParted runterladen kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Ja, Google hat den Link.


----------



## SMoeller (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich find nur Versionen, die für Linux bestimmt sind und nicht für windows.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Oktober 2006)

Das gibt es auch nicht fuer Windows, ausserdem kannst Du nur die wenigsten Dateisystem vergroessern waehrend sie aktiv sind (spontan faellt mir da nur ReiserFS ein). Aber wenn Du oben nochmal nachschaust habe ich dort eine LiveCD erwaehnt, und diese hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch nur um die 50MB.


----------

